# Black and white betta at PetCo



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

I work at PetCo, and am usually the person who unpacks the bettas and my store and places them into the new containers. It is really sad how excited those poor fish are to get in the cups considering what they were shipped in. -_-

Anyway, my store got not one, not two, but FOUR black bettas in! One is black and pink, one is black and white, one is solid black (does have a bit of tan in his stomach), and the other is green and black. My fellow coworker took home the black and pink one, and I totally scored the black and white one. Forgive the quality of the photos/water, I took the photos as soon as I got him home. I'm working on fixing up his tank now (totally wasn't planning on a betta, so now its scramble time).

I'm also throwing in a photo of Smokey's new tank. Its not the planted 5 gallon I hoped for, as I cannot for the life of me find a 5 gallon tank hood. I didn't want to keep him in the dinky 1 gallon though, so I set him up in a 2 gallon with some plants. Hopefully I'll find that hood soon and I can get him properly moved. In the meantime...










Horrible body shot, but it was the clearest in terms of his coloring:


















And finally, Smokey:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw some today too ^_^ they're pretty~


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Walmart has 5 gallon tank sets for 29.00, hood, filter and tank.

He's pretty


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the tank and filter, its just the lid I'm lacking. I was hoping I could find it separately, but its not going well.


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful fish.

If I ever worked at PetCo, I would probably be arrested for stealing entire shipments of bettas.

Too tempting!


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

Just remember, you'd have to find a place to put them all when you got home...


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

He's beautiful. <3


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

He's adorable! I have a weakness for black and/or black & white animals in general. Incidentally, I ended up making a completely unplanned betta purchase at Petco yesterday for a green, black, and white tri-color DT male (I *think*, still trying to figure out what pattern he technically is, but his body is iridescent green, while his fins contain green, white, and black in patches I can best describe as calico). Really need to get a few good pics of him. I almost missed seeing him completely, his cup was sitting right in the middle of the main display--the white cubes where the most expensive ones are usually concentrated--but it was pushed all the way back and with the way the light hit the display his cube was pretty shadowed, and the brightly colored King bettas (which also seemed even huger than normal) above and around him were a bit distracting lol. I was about to head over to the checkout with the 2 items I'd actually come for, when the aquatics guy walked up--he'd been the one who'd unpacked them, and apparently quite recently. I pointed out a yellow and blue HM and a couple of the DTHMs that I thought were particularly nice, and he agreed, saying something about how he'd been really impressed with this particular shipment and that he'd actually been really tempted by one, pulling out its cup and holding it up to the light. I automatically smiled and nodded after a quick glance towards it before literally doing a double take when I realized what I was looking at. Hopefully I wasn't too rude when snatching it out of his hand.....lol. Seriously though, thats pretty awesome that you got 4 all in the same shipment. Were they all pretty similar tail types and patterns? The black and pink one sounds interesting, and I usually love black and green combos too.

What are the dimensions of the 5g you're wanting to turn into a planted tank? I assume you're wanting a hood for it that will house the lighting needed for whatever plants you have in mind?


----------

